# documentacao em portugues

## AngusYoung

[MOD EDIT] posts salvos da Etiqueta do Forum Portugues, que estava virando uma bagunca -- Bloody B.

Bom, deixando todas as discussões de lado, eu venho dar o meu apoio a prover mais e melhor documentação, tanto em PT_PT quanto em PT_BR. 

A propósito, eu tenho um guia de instalação (entre outros documentos) em português, gostaria de compartilhar ele com a comunidade PT, porém ... gostaria de saber o seguinte: devo disponibilizar ele como um post aqui? quando você se refere a mais e melhor documentação, você quer dizer traduzir a documentação existente?

Abraços

----------

## humpback

 *AngusYoung wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A propósito, eu tenho um guia de instalação (entre outros documentos) em português, gostaria de compartilhar ele com a comunidade PT, porém ... gostaria de saber o seguinte: devo disponibilizar ele como um post aqui?

 

Se for tradução de documentos oficiais podes mandar para o bugs.gentoo.org que eventualmente irá ter ao www.gentoo.org. Caso não seja podes postar aqui que o povo agradece.

----------

## MetalGod

Bem tou a ver k o "povo" gosta de traduções...   :Very Happy: 

Tou com ideias de fazer uma traduçao do artigo do kernel-guide que está na pagina oficial

```

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gentoo-kernel.xml

```

Pois é um documento importante para qualquer user de gentoo...

se tiver tempo ainda gostava de ir po 

```

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/desktop.xml

```

Parece-me um dos documentos mais importantes que esta no site...

----------

## humpback

força, quando tiveres isso pronto coloca aqui um link para uma copia para o pessoal poder dar uma ajuda lendo isso e topando bugs. Depois abres uma conta no bugs.gentoo.org (se nao tiveres ainda) e colocas lá.

----------

